# Is this doeling Sickle-Hocked?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! 
Curious if this doeling is sickle hocked. She looks pretty bad to me. ops2: Her dam is a little sickle-hocked as well it seems. I am planning on keeping her brother intact to breed to my posty-legged does. My herd seems to have both extremes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try again with her feet about 3 or inches back from where they are. They are supposed to be directly under the pin bones, which are right under the tail on each side. 
They are so far forward there that she is resting on her dew claws.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Try again with her feet about 3 or inches back from where they are. They are supposed to be directly under the pin bones, which are right under the tail on each side.
> They are so far forward there that she is resting on her dew claws.


Thank you so much! I will try again with re-posing her next chance I get!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I would love to see a new pic. The curly hair on her back hock & the dark marking on her back leg amplify the sickle look. I have a couple goats that run to "posty" legs, setting them up as your doeling is positioned will minimize the posty look. Straight positioning really helps, I have problems getting good pics because it usually takes 2 people. I would like to compliment you for getting a good side shot at her level.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

alwaystj9 said:


> I would love to see a new pic. The curly hair on her back hock & the dark marking on her back leg amplify the sickle look. I have a couple goats that run to "posty" legs, setting them up as your doeling is positioned will minimize the posty look. Straight positioning really helps, I have problems getting good pics because it usually takes 2 people. I would like to compliment you for getting a good side shot at her level.


Thank you! We just got some major flooding so kids are locked up but I'll be going out to get new pictures next chance I get!

I had my sister helping but she isn't a big fan of the nibbling all the kids around her were doing. :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How can you not love little goats nibbling on you? :shrug::what:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are some updated pictures of her and her brother! They weren't super cooperative, but much better than last time! They are set on making sure that they have no brisket and a rough looking topline in pictures. 

Doeling: (Pictured at 41 days (6 weeks) old) 










Buckling: (Pictured at 41 days (6 weeks) old)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are very beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh yes much better. They dont look like they are ready to spring jump to get away from you. Very nice wee ones!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look nice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They look nice.


Thank you! I'm very excited about them! This was their dam's udder this morning. 13 hour fill and only 46 days fresh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

